# (Solved) Where are all the v4l drivers?

## lindegur

The Hauppauge WinTV Nova T USB dvb-t receiver worked well in older kernels making use of the firmware linuxtv-dvb-firmware DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" and the driver from the kernel source dvb-usb-dib0700.

After some updates I got now kernel 3.8.13-gentoo and the receiver does not work anymore. 

The reason for that is quite obvious the kernel driver dvb-usb-dib0700 is missing.

The problem that I have is that I do not find it anymore using make menuconfig. Looking at the kernel source there are still some files under /usr/src/linux/drivers/media/usb/dvb-usb as dib0700.h that give me hope that it is still there  :Rolling Eyes:  . So my first question:

How to select dvb-usb-dib0700 in new kernels as 3.8.13-gentoo  :Question:  

In 3.8.13-gentoo there is CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_BUDGET that seems promising, however some tests with it were not successful. I have no clue how to get what to do with the firmware from linuxtv-dvb-firmware. Some hints here  :Question: 

http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVB-T_USB_Devices#DVB-T_USB_Devices says that my stick with 2040:7070 is a Hauppauge Nova-T-CE Stick and the driver should be in in kernel since 2.6.25 and the firmware to be used should be dvb-usb-dib0700-1.20.fw. This is exactly what I successfully had in the past. But now what to do  :Question: Last edited by lindegur on Sat Jul 26, 2014 10:52 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lindegur

Some progress I did. The driver is still supported by http://www.linuxtv.org downloading and installing it as shown in http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_Obtain,_Build_and_Install_V4L-DVB_Device_Drivers makes the system happy. The kernel finds it and downloads the firmware and /dev/dvb/adapter0 appears. 

Unfortunately I live in two locations and here I have a bad DVB-T signal. So I'm stuck getting a picture, I just see that w_scan finds the right frequencies. 

I guess dvb-usb-dib0700 is no more in the kernel (I have hope that it comes back). There is something in the vdr-testing overlay mantis-v4l-dvb-hg but it does not look so promising. So next step probably means creating an ebuild.

----------

## lindegur

Ok being back in the location where I get a dvb-t signal helps. 

Everything works fine now. 

Next step will be an ebuild and then putting solved to this post.

----------

## Schnulli

only chance is to downgrade the kernel <3.6.x and b t w , "T" is nearly abt to die

we´r running the good old 2.6.38 patched kernels and it works soooo nice  :Wink: 

regards

----------

## lindegur

Thank you schnulli, 

It explains why it was running with an old kernel source. 

However it works also well with the  3.8.13-gentoo kernel, after having configured, compiled and installed the http://www.linuxtv.org stuff. I'm not very enthusiastic about DVB-T, but I'm convinced it will be around in my county for the next decades. 

With what I know now, I would have given this topic an other name as Where are all the v4l drivers?

If I 

```
cd
```

 to the v4l source and run 

```
make menuconfig
```

 I see so many drivers that are available, web cams, dvb-s ....  

The solution is to install the drivers source from http://www.linuxtv.org. What is missing is a clean gentoo way of doing it.

A simple approach would be just have the ebuild fetching the source but do not configure, compile and install it. 

A hint could show what to do. This would be the same way as the kernel source is handled. emerge does not configure, compile and install the kernel as well.

----------

## lindegur

oops   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

One of my computer crashed and now I'm installing on a new one the DVB-T device and I came again to the question:

How to select dvb-usb-dib0700 in new kernels as 3.12.21-gentoo-r1  :Question: 

The answer is easy:

Just select Remote Controller support and then  CONFIG_DVB_USB_DIB0700 is there.

In the past I switched Remote Controller support intentionally off since I had a conflict with a LIRC device (the LIRC device plus my DVB receiver received and IR signals).

----------

